# iPad as Remote



## rubbersoul

I have decided to use my iPad as a remote for my dedicated HT. 
I have previously owned two remotes since the completion of my HT in 2002. 
The first remote I owned was the Pronto which I loved especially since I was able to program it myself. The only drawback that remote had was the black and white screen as opposed to color. It worked flawlessly and I made the mistake of selling it and I thought I would step up to the Universal 3000 Remote. I thought that the 3000 had a good feel to it and was easy to handle but I soon realized that programing it was much more than I bargained for. The salesman warned me of this and tried to persuade me into buying a Harmony. 
That was a mistake. I had to pay $300.00 for someone to program the 3000 and then I was buying new equipment and found myself just throwing money away. 
I had shot myself in the foot.
Now I have six remotes and a recently purchased the iPad. 
I have been searching the internet and looking on forums to see what people are using. It seems that their are a lot of people using Roomie. It looks very well planed out and has received good reviews. 
There are many remotes out there for the iPad. Roomie, Beacon, Red Eye and Unity Remote from Gear4.

I am interested in the Unity remote by Gear4. It does NOT use emitters and has a 360 degree coverage. The unit price range is from $79.00-$100.00. I have also have seen them used on Amazon for $35.00 plus shipping.


I would like to know if their is anyone out there who has used this device as their romote and also if their are people on this forum who used their iPad as a remote for their HT system what App are you using.

Thanks,
Frank


----------



## wgmontgomery

I don't have an iPad, but I did a search and found this. I'm not sure if it helps, but I hope that it answers some questions that you may have.

I'm sure that someone will chime-in with more info, too.


----------



## sub_crazy

I don't have an iPad either but have heard about the iRule app: http://www.iruleathome.com/

Don't know much about it but it might be worth looking into.


----------



## 1hagop

I have an ipad and use this:
http://www.logitech.com/en-us/remotes/universal-remotes/harmony-link

found it on ebay for $50, it is okay, like my harmony one better. The macros can not be programmed like the harmony one, so I have to turn on my pro amps with my x-10 remote. I do like the interface and being able to see a preview of what is on and a description. It is just like the guide on the cable box. Do not really use it a lot. My Ipad is used a lot for work so more of a novelty right now!


----------



## Datguy85

I use touchsquid with a wifi to IR emitter on my android devices. It's super simple.


----------



## ambesolman

Home Theater Magazine just gave the Zero1.tv Voomote Zapper Universal Remote Control 14.5/15 stars, $70.

http://www.voomote.tv/en/


----------



## rubbersoul

Sorry about not getting back to everyone. I've been pretty busy.
Thanks for all of the suggestions.
I am familiar with some of the suggestions except Touchsquid which I intend to look into. 
So far the Roomie has my attention.
It's a little involved but I was able to manage my Pronto in the day.
Anymore suggestions are appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## RTS100x5

Hello. Well the voomote doesnt get my vote, its another slow app that just eats your battery IE phones make horrible remotes .... The only Ipad as a remote I have setup is with CONTROL4 and works extremely well... not only controlling the HT but also the AC and CCTV cameras in the house.... 
Most of the cheap remotes are a gimmick in as far as they will only control 1 device at a time and only with IR codes and I HATE pointing remotes......My general advice is to go with Harmony 1100 as it does RF and is easily programmed, is a nice touchscreen and customizing macros isnt too difficult if you need to do that...it also has many codes such as WMC , lighting etc.....Ive looked at Roomie but was not impressed..... My standard remote that I sell to clients is the URC 880 w RF base but is obviously not a software program that joe customer can get your hands on easily....


----------



## rubbersoul

Thanks for all of the help.
I guess I have to do a little more research and make sure that I ask the right questions.
I did give a look at the Harmony 1100 and it has good ratings but I can't say that I like a 3.5 inch screen.
I understand that Samsung has a Tab 2 7 at $249.00 and Touchsquid app works well with it. The Samsung has its own IR. I would rater have RF. 
Control 4 is a great piece!
I am surprised that Voomote was that highly rated. I guess I should do a re-read. 

Another thing is that Apple is introducing its smaller version of the iPad during the holidays. At this writing I do not know if it will have an IR/RF emitter.
That would be to good to be true.

Thanks to everyone and keep sending the suggestions. The more the merrier.


----------



## bmcleod

rubbersoul said:


> Thanks for all of the help.
> I guess I have to do a little more research and make sure that I ask the right questions.
> I did give a look at the Harmony 1100 and it has good ratings but I can't say that I like a 3.5 inch screen.
> I understand that Samsung has a Tab 2 7 at $249.00 and Touchsquid app works well with it. The Samsung has its own IR. I would rater have RF.
> Control 4 is a great piece!
> I am surprised that Voomote was that highly rated. I guess I should do a re-read.
> 
> Another thing is that Apple is introducing its smaller version of the iPad during the holidays. At this writing I do not know if it will have an IR/RF emitter.
> That would be to good to be true.
> 
> Thanks to everyone and keep sending the suggestions. The more the merrier.


So are you rethinking the iPad as remote? You mention the Harmony and Samsung. I too am interested in the iPad as a remote, but have only fragmented experience. 

A couple years ago I added an Onkyo receiver to my system, it has good networking options and exposes all the control API's for developers to build remote apps. I got the "oRemote" app which is Onkyo/Integra specific but is a very cool and useful app. Forget IR or RF, anywhere you have wifi you can control the AVR from your iPad or iPhone. Sometimes I forget to turn the system off and do it from my iPhone on the night stand, or I can be outside and control network music sources, or just tweak center channel levels from the couch. 

This app made me rethink what I want in future components, in addition to the audio/video quality/features that we've always shopped for, I want a fully open network interface that lets developers build great, powerful, user friendly apps to control ... whatever. Unfortunately a lot of components aren't there yet, and some good names like Oppo aren't even close - but most of the current generation of Receivers and PrePros are doing very well. I also use AppleTV which means I can control my music library on the iPad from anywhere using the remote app (very handy from outside on the lower patio!)

What I can't control directly from the iPad are my Mits TV, Dish DVR, and Oppo BDP (I use a Harmony for regular "in-room" control), and I have no "Umbrella" app to wrap everything in a pretty, easy to use UI. Which brings us back to your OP, I agree Roomie looks promising for bridging the gap with its IP to IR repeater / blaster - but I've just read the "promo" and not any reviews (though I think one of my other geek neighbors has one). Also want to checkout the Harmony Link 1hagop mentions. Like you I have more reading to do. 

So, speak with your wallet ... don't buy any more components without open network API's! (though some would say that leaves out Apple! Eek!), and give up my Oppo ... Oh No! 

Well, there's more ... Are you Merrier?


----------



## rab-byte

If you are looking for rock solid stable then URC & control4 are the strongest players but cost and you will likely not be able to program on your own. That's not a big deal if you're not going to be constantly updating your system (but if you're here you probably will be). 

Harmony link is RF, easy to use, easy to program, relatively cheap. But it does have its limitations. Still a strong contender. 

Programs like iRule are great if you can commit the time to programing them the way you would like but most of your programing support will be via forums like this. They are smaller communities of users so you may not always be able to get an answer. Also many will require some networking. 

I would avoid the IR dongles as they will force you to point at the equipment stack. 

Good luck


----------



## jmschnur

Fios also is a good iPad remote for my tv box. That, IPeng, and oremote on my iPad are all I really need.


----------



## rubbersoul

Hey Thanks to all again. 
I am not rethinking the iPad as a remote. It is the application that I am in doubt.
This forum specifically all of you who have responded have given me more information that I will read about in the near future.
I am looking for an application for the iPad that is reasonably priced and not difficult to program. I like the idea of being able to program the remote myself. The fact is...lets face it as one person stated being on this forum and others I am updating my equipment more than my neighbor.
As long as the finances can support my habit. 

Still on the prowl...Thanks people


----------



## Todd Anderson

I bought this little attachment for my iPhone 4

It's called L5.

It plugs in the bottom of the phone. Very small. Turns my iPhone and iPod touches into programmable universal remotes. It works really well. 

http://www.l5remote.com/

It was inexpensive... Easy to set-up... Works perfectly.


----------



## rubbersoul

Thanks 27.
I have to read about this device a little more but from what I have read it seems to have made a favorable impression with it's reviewers.
One of my concerns with any of these devices is the power of it's IR emitter. I have a projector which obviously is not in the front of my screen or located with the rest of my equipment. There has been only one device that has the ability to do 360 degrees. Another thought is that with my projector I have a TWO off responses that are needed to shut down the projector. 

I do appreciate your input.

Thanks


----------



## mdrums

Any updates?

My iPronto battery bit the dust and thus my iPronto no longer works my system. I have a iPad version 1 that I'm not using and wanted to turn this into a remote. However there are so many options and I'm not a computer geek or programer so I really dont 'know what to get. I can program a Harmony to work though.

My system is:
Sony Playstation....might replace this is an actual Blu-Ray Universal player since I'm not a gammer.
McIntosh pre/pro
McIntosh Amps....the Mc pre/rpo turns then on an off
Sim2 Projector


----------



## rubbersoul

Pronto
I wish I had all of the accessories to program my Pronto. I am missing the cable that I would enable my Pronto with my PC. 
Now I have a Mac.
My battery also when ka-puts. However four AA batteries did the trick.
I am still in the search for a remote using my iPad. 
These are two that I have narrowed it down too.
Roomie

Net Gear


----------



## mdrums

The iPad remote solutions confuse me.

I'd like a custom solution but when I change out a component I don't want to have to pay the local high end installer to reprogram the iPad to work with the new blu-ray player I bought.

So I'm on my way to BestBuy to pick up a Harmony 1100. That should work my system for now.


----------



## wgmontgomery

mdrums said:


> The iPad remote solutions confuse me.
> 
> I'd like a custom solution but when I change out a component I don't want to have to pay the local high end installer to reprogram the iPad to work with the new blu-ray player I bought.
> 
> So I'm on my way to BestBuy to pick up a Harmony 1100. That should work my system for now.


Harmony is a common choice; they are really good remotes!  The 1100 looks nice, but I've only used the Harmony One. The 1100's RF is a BIG plus if needed.


----------



## RTS100x5

+1 on the RF EXTENDER...but keep it away from any hard drive like DVR or PS3 or XBOX


----------



## rubbersoul

Tha idea in my case for using the iPad as a remote is for one reason not having to put out extra finances when it comes time to switch out a Bly-ray player and in the near future my processor.
A number of years ago i had a Pronto which I programmed myself. Yes it was challenging but I had fun connecting the dots and it really was not that difficult. 
Their are many options for remote Apps using the iPad.
First from the simplest "i-got-it to Roomie which is a little more involved.

At this stage of research I am seriously considering the Roomie.


----------



## f0zz

I have the Roomie remote. It took a little getting used to and programming was a little tricky at times, but overall it's been very nice. I'm currently using my iPad to control my HT and my living room electronics. It works very well. It isn't perfect, but it has been very good. I've had it running for a few months now.

The feature I appreciate most is the feedback you get from the remote. I can see my volume and bluRay information on the display. 

My wife can use her phone to control all our electronics when I'm gone. The on screen controls are very simple to use once set up. 

My plan is to switch to an iPod touch and integrate it into one of my arm rests.


----------



## NBPk402

I hate remotes... All of my equipment is serial controlled, which means I have 100% success whenever you issue a command (once I get my software setup again). I was using CQC for controlling all of my equipment and lighting via my PC tablet. I hosed my software when I was doing a upgrade and lost all of my settings and graphics so now I have to start all over. I do know that there are people controlling their home with iPhones and iPads with CQC and since we have a iPhone and iPad I will be doing it some day too. I just need to find the time to get off my #@@ and do it.


----------



## rubbersoul

The Roomie is at the top of my list. 
The drawback for me is that even with the online tutorials I know that I still will have questions with the programming and Roomie does NOT have a customer service number that you can call. I know about the forums and that would be helpful but I like the idea of being able to speak to a real hands-on person...I guess I am old school.

It has been some time that I have programed my Pronto remote. That was a little challenging. I believe it was the 5300 model. I am not sure about the model number but I still have the remote but I do not have the cord that connects from the Pronto to the PC. 
Another obstacle with the Pronto is I had a PC when I bought it and now I have a Mac and I do not think the original cord would work on the Mac.

I did like that remote very much. It never failed me. I wish that I would have stepped up to the newer Pronto with the color screen presentation. My friend has had one for years and it has worked flawlessly since.


----------



## f0zz

Programming the Roomie isn't that hard. It took a little getting used to, but nothing that should deter anyone.


----------



## hlaudio

I'm surprised nobody has suggested the Crestron/iPAD combo. Yes, you will need someone to program the system. There is a free app and a $100 app. And you can use your iPHONE as remote if you wish. Find the right programmer and you will be happy.


----------



## rab-byte

hlaudio said:


> I'm surprised nobody has suggested the Crestron/iPAD combo. Yes, you will need someone to program the system. There is a free app and a $100 app. And you can use your iPHONE as remote if you wish. Find the right programmer and you will be happy.


Crestron, AMX, Control4, and other über high end solutions are far more then TV remotes. I agree if you can swing the price then you'll not be disappointed. But I think he's looking for a more DIY/entry level solution.


----------



## Datguy85

I am still very pleased with my Touchsquid app....


----------



## avfidelity

IRules is good. It allows you to use ipad / phone to control IR over wifi.

You will need software( from Irules) and hardware ( Global Cache)
The software is $99 and fairly easy to use. The advantage is that Irules allow you to customize your system. There is no need to hire a installer from C4 or URC to pre-program the remote!

You do need to use a wireless( wifi) to IR converter from Global Cache.


----------



## jmilton7043

I have ordered a remote from L5 for $29. It has high marks from reviewers on Amazon (in fact, the highest of any dongle remote). Customizable, too. I'll let you know what I think about it later...


----------



## rubbersoul

Please keep us updated.
I have been pandering for a new remote and pretty much have decided on the combination an iPad and iRule.:sn:

Thanks


----------



## mechman

jmilton7043 said:


> I have ordered a remote from L5 for $29. It has high marks from reviewers on Amazon (in fact, the highest of any dongle remote). Customizable, too. I'll let you know what I think about it later...


That's the one that I have! To be honest I only used it briefly as I switched to a Lumia phone shortly after. When I tested it though it seemed like it would work fine. I got the dongle off Woot for something like $30. :T


----------



## f0zz

I've been using Roomie for a few months now. It has worked perfectly for me. It's also very user friendly. My wife was previously afraid to use our theater, but now she has the Roomie app on her iPhone and is able to get everything running no problem. 

We can even start up the room a few minutes before we head down to watch a movie to allow the projector to warm up and get the popcorn started (from anywhere on our property). Its very convenient.


----------



## rubbersoul

Would you consider iRule and Roomie to be in the same category as far as programming and the use of Global cache?

With both of these products is the purchase of the global cache available once you purchase the App?

One reason I am holding back right now is first I still have to make a decision as to what iPad I will purchase. Now that the iPad mini is available I want to look at the differences between iPads other than the obvious screen difference. Of course price is a consideration also. I can't see why the iPad mini would NOT support either application.

I also have this fear that if I have a question to be answered there is no person to person relationship. Everything is done thru e-mailing. When I had my Pronto their was person to person support. I have to say that I felt I did a pretty good job with the Pronto programming my equipment and making my own macros.

Thanks for the help.lddude:


----------



## f0zz

I had a few questions for the Roomie people. They responded reasonably quickly. But once it was set up, I didn't have any issues. 
I'm not familiar with iRule, but they look to be very similar.
You can buy the IR units at any time. Adding them is very easy.


----------



## avfidelity

Cool device. Be great for an extra itouch that i have laying around the house that can now be converted to a universal remote!

The irule uses wifi, so no need to plug in any external dongles or pointing remote.


----------



## rubbersoul

With iRule using the Internet connection you do need global cache just as


----------



## rubbersoul

Sorry about that.

With iRule I would have to purchase global cache as I would with Roomie...correct?
I have an Ethernet connection for my Roku and Oppo with a Cisco hub in my HT room.
My intentions were to buy global cache and connect to my hub along with the emitters cache comes with to apply to my processor, etc.

Sorry if the questions are so lame but I am a bit nervous about either one of these applications b/c as I have said there is no persons one can call and speak to if there is an issue.
I am confident in doing this since I have installed all of my HT equipment as well as the Pronto remote.
Guys I am from the old school of hands on person to person.

Thanks to everyone


----------



## f0zz

Most of my equipment works with IP, so I can't comment on what will need IR control in your system. Right now my lights and PVR are controlled by IR. My projector, reciever, and Blu Ray all work via IP. I can also control the television and Blu Ray players in my living room and bed room from the same app. 

You can get a list of compatible gear from their website.


----------



## jaddie

rubbersoul said:


> Sorry about that.
> 
> With iRule I would have to purchase global cache as I would with Roomie...correct?
> I have an Ethernet connection for my Roku and Oppo with a Cisco hub in my HT room.
> My intentions were to buy global cache and connect to my hub along with the emitters cache comes with to apply to my processor, etc.


Yes correct. Anything lacking IP control needs a Global Cache device. One GC device has 3 IR outputs, and you can connect 2 emitters per output, or one high power blaster to catch a group of devices.


rubbersoul said:


> Sorry if the questions are so lame but I am a bit nervous about either one of these applications b/c as I have said there is no persons one can call and speak to if there is an issue.


Actually the guys at iRule are "partners" with Global Cache and know more about using the GC products with iRule than GC does, which makes them your one-stop. Their email support is fast and direct, and there is a wealth of info on their support forum. I have called them on the phone, but I'm an iRule installer, so I'm not sure they do phone support for the DIY guys too. But even I use email support most often, it's quite good.


rubbersoul said:


> I am confident in doing this since I have installed all of my HT equipment as well as the Pronto remote.
> Guys I am from the old school of hands on person to person.
> 
> Thanks to everyone


Yea, me too. But that's not the world we live in now. We have to let go of the old ways if we want to survive. I try to embrace the information and ignore the delivery method.


----------



## rubbersoul

Thanks Jaddie

This will be a Christmas present to myself and I am anxious to get involved with the programming and getting rid of all six remotes.
I am looking at this project as fun and a challenge.
Thanks again

Sent from my iPhone using HTShack


----------



## rhett7660

rubbersoul said:


> Thanks Jaddie
> 
> This will be a Christmas present to myself and I am anxious to get involved with the programming and getting rid of all six remotes.
> I am looking at this project as fun and a challenge.
> Thanks again
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using HTShack


I know this is an old thread but was wondering how your setup came along? Are you still using the iPad as a remote?


----------



## Boulevardier

Just installed the Harmony Smart last weekend:
http://www.logitech.com/en-ca/product/harmony-smart-control
List: ~$130 you can get on sale for under $100

This turns your iPad and iPhone into a remote control. It also comes with a regular basic remote control if you can't find your iPad.

The equipment and iPAD app works perfectly right out of the box. Moved all my settings from my old Harmony 650 to my new Harmony Smart Hub. This app and Harmony Smart hub is the slickest thing I've seen in years. It controls all my IR and Bluetooth (Nintendo Wii) devices perfectly. Smart hub placement is not hampered by IR line of sight limitations. It's like magic not sure how it works but it's reliably controlling all components beside it, below it and behind it. It seems to work in many spots as long as it's reasonably close to most equipment. I'm seriously blown away by the way this system works. :sn:


----------



## rhett7660

Boulevardier said:


> Just installed the Harmony Smart last weekend:snip
> List: ~$130 you can get on sale for under $100
> 
> This turns your iPad and iPhone into a remote control. It also comes with a regular basic remote control if you can't find your iPad.
> 
> The equipment and iPAD app works perfectly right out of the box. Moved all my settings from my old Harmony 650 to my new Harmony Smart Hub. This app and Harmony Smart hub is the slickest thing I've seen in years. It controls all my IR and Bluetooth (Nintendo Wii) devices perfectly. Smart hub placement is not hampered by IR line of sight limitations. It's like magic not sure how it works but it's reliably controlling all components beside it, below it and behind it. It seems to work in many spots as long as it's reasonably close to most equipment. I'm seriously blown away by the way this system works. :sn:


It is funny you mention this, I was just looking at this at Best Buy. Did you have to purchase anything else outside of the remote? Or was the hub good enough to handle all the devices you have?


----------



## Boulevardier

rhett7660 said:


> It is funny you mention this, I was just looking at this at Best Buy. Did you have to purchase anything else outside of the remote? Or was the hub good enough to handle all the devices you have?


Everything you need is in the box:
1) Hub
2) IR Blaster
3) Basic remote
iPad and iPhone App is free from iTunes app store.

It was a snap for me because I already had an older Harmony and transferred all my devices and activities to the new Smart Hub in seconds.


----------

